# Amplificador 100W RMS Plaquetodo



## shocky

Amplificador 100W RMS
Hola a todos. Escribo este artículo con el fin de compartir un bonito circuito amplificador.

Este es un circuito amplificador de audio de 100W RMS para una carga de 8ohms. 
Lo saque de una conocida pagina "Plaquetodo".

He armado dos de elles para hacerme un equipo estéreo y la verdad que suenan de primera.
Además es sencillo de entender su funcionamiento y es totalmente transistorizado.
Posee protección contra cortocircuito y sobre tensión.

En los archivos adjuntos encontraran: El principio de funcionamiento, la lista de componentes, el circuito esquemático, el disipador a utilizar y sus dimenciones, ademas de el circuito PCB que hice con el programa Protel.
Y si por las dudas alguien no tiene el protel adjunte un archivo de exel con el PCB en negro, listo para imprimir y pasarlo a una plaqueta.

Lo que no esta aquí es el circuito de la fuente necesario para dicho amplificador, pero aquí les paso los datos para armar uno estéreo, es decir dos de estos amplificador alimentado con esta fuente.
El transformador debe ser de +-36Vac y 6A como mínimo, para evitar caídas de tensión. Cuando rectifiquemos obtendremos los +-50Vcc.
Un puente de diodos de por lo menos 15A. Debido a los picos de corriente.
Y un par de capacitores de 10000uF.

Las aplicaciones de este amplificador son muy diversas.
Musicalizacion de salones bailables y grandes locales.
Tambien se utiliza como etapa amplificador de instrumentos musicales.
O para el auto, pero se debes agregar un elevador de tension DC/DC.

Voy a agregar unos datos utiles sobre este amplificador.
Si hacemos dos de elles, obtenemos dos canales de 100W cada uno. Pero si invertimos de fase, es decir la defasamos unos 180º a la señal que se le iyecta a uno de ellos y uniendo la masa de uno con el positivo del otro, en los bornes libres obtendremos 200W en un canal.
Dentro de poco les paso el circuito.

Bueno espero que les guste y les haya sido de gran ayuda.
Suerte y saludos a todos.


----------



## shocky

Bueno para completar el amplificador, agrego un muy util circuito de proteccion para bafles. Este los proteje contra corrientes continuas y ademas le da un retraso de conexion para evitar los transitorios del encendido.

Bueno para seguir mejorando y haciendo completito este proyecto, aqui agrego un vumetro logaritmico de 10 LED.

Hola nuevamente, aqui dejo los planos de bafles para este amplificador.

El subwoofer debe ser de 12" 150W RMS 8ohms.
El parlante de medios de 5" de rango medio mas o menos con un corte en los 1500hz para arriba y una potencia 100W RMS. 8ohms.
Y parlante de agudos a gusto. de 8 ohms. 100W RMS. O también pueden ser un par de tweeter bala.
A todo esto le tienes que agregar un divisor de frecuencias de 150W RMS. de tres canales.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp

Aca pongo mi aporte Ventilacion automatica


----------



## mandoone

si el amplificador es de 200 watts el parlante puede ser menor a 200 watts?, por ejemplo 100w, que pasaría en esas circunstancias? funcionaria tal cual que un amplificador de 100w?, sin otras complicaciones??


----------



## RUDA

mandoone dijo:
			
		

> si el amplificador es de 200 watts el parlante puede ser menor a 200 watts?, por ejemplo 100w, que pasaria en esas circuntancias? funcionaria tal cual que un amplificador de 100w?, sin otras complicaciones??



Hola siempre tienes que calcular que el parlante debera tener una potencia nominal superior al  30% más de lo que entrega el amplificador para asegurar que el parlante no se queme y lo importante tambien es la impedancia que deberan ser iguales o a lo sumo superior en el parlante.


----------



## mandoone

muchas gracias. 
el voltaje de entrada podria dejarlo como un maximo a la mitad para que salgan como maximo 100W????. 
Viendo el esquema no hay ningun potenciometro, de donde se regula la salida del amplificador, o el volumen????.

como saber la potencia del parlante si solo tengo la impedancia, ejemplo: tengo un parlante de equipo que la unica caracteristica visible es que tiene 6 ohm de impedancia, cual es su potencia?? cuanto voltaje recibe el parlante de el equipo?. 
-.gracias.-


----------



## RUDA

mandoone dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias.
> el voltaje de entrada podria dejarlo como un maximo a la mitad para que salgan como maximo 100W????.
> Viendo el esquema no hay ningun potenciometro, de donde se regula la salida del amplificador, o el volumen????.
> 
> como saber la potencia del parlante si solo tengo la impedancia, ejemplo: tengo un parlante de equipo que la unica caracteristica visible es que tiene 6 ohm de impedancia, cual es su potencia?? cuanto voltaje recibe el parlante de el equipo?.
> -.gracias.-



Hola, el dato de la potencia del parlante lo provee el fabricante, de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de la construccion tipo y diámetro de la bobina grosor del alambre utilizado imán empleado tipo de ventilacion etc fijate la marca y si tiene algún n° de modelo para consultar con esos datos caracteristicas técnicas.
con respecto al amplificador bajate el datasshet del integrado y variando algunas caracteristicas impedancia de carga y voltaje de alimentación variaras la potencia máxima de salida de dicho integrado..........RUDA


----------



## mandoone

GRACIAS RUDA.

no se como buscar por el modelo del parlante "SERIAL NO: D9509538 ", pero tengo alguunas caracteristicas q quizaz puedan ser utiles (21 cm de alto, 19 cm de fondo y 16 cm de ancho), la marca (philips), o alguno de estos datos: 
SPEAKER SYSTEM 
FB 12 
3139 118 73400 
IMPEDANCE: 6 OHM 
SERIAL NO: D9509538.

y sobre el volumen me dijieron que puedo ponderle un potenciometro de unos 100 k a la entrada, o variar la resistencia de 560 para modificar la ganancia, servira??

ojala puedas ayudarme.


----------



## RUDA

mandoone dijo:
			
		

> GRACIAS RUDA.
> 
> no se como buscar por el modelo del parlante "SERIAL NO: D9509538 ", pero tengo alguunas caracteristicas q quizaz puedan ser utiles (21 cm de alto, 19 cm de fondo y 16 cm de ancho), la marca (philips), o alguno de estos datos:
> SPEAKER SYSTEM
> FB 12
> 3139 118 73400
> IMPEDANCE: 6 OHM
> SERIAL NO: D9509538.
> 
> y sobre el volumen me dijieron que puedo ponderle un potenciometro de unos 100 k a la entrada, o variar la resistencia de 560 para modificar la ganancia, servira??
> 
> ojala puedas ayudarme.



Hola por las caracteristicas de la medida ese parlante es de 6" y un poquito mas no creo que de mucha potencia y menos para usarlo como wofer ahora si lo usas en una biamplificación como medios quizas lo hagas rendir más, con respecto al pote si pone un pote de 100K como divisor de tensión un extremo a masa el otro extremo a la salida viva de audio  ( del pre) y el medio sera el vivo de entrada del amplificador.


----------



## gustavo moyano

Tengo una pregunta sobre ese amplificador, tengo las dos placas de "plaquetodo" armadas y funcionando pero hasta ahí nomas. El problema que tengo es que me hace unos ruidos como de distorsion como si los parlantes estuvieran rotos o rosando la bobina cuando esta a un volumen bajo, pero cuando lo levanto un poco ya no lo hace. tendrias alguna solucion para esto.

bueno gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Prueba con unos altavoces que esten en buen estado, ese cascarreo es porque las bobinas han sufrido alguna deformación, rozando con el grupo magnético y haciendo ese molesto ruido de rozamiento.

Hay alguna técnica para intentar solucionarlo, como pasar unas láminas de plastico duro entre el cono del altavoz y el imán. Muchas veces se soluciona, siempre y cuando haya algún residuo entre los dos elementos móviles. Saludos.


----------



## newnaf

hola amigosss!

por fin encuentro este post!

estoy con este amplificador mas de 1 año ahi tirado y de ves en cuando lo toqueteo pero nada!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
gustavo moyano:
ami tambien me paso eso, y me volvi loco.. 
lo que me paso a mi. es q se escuchaba bajito, demasiado. pero si subia demasiado la tension de entrada (audio) como q se disparaba y empezaba a sonar como si nada.
eran los dos transistores que estan en la entrada el par diferencial. (t1-t2) lo que paso es q eran reemplazos. consegui los q van, y dspues era q estaban mal ubicadas las patas, no como esta en la serigrafia de la placa que te vende plaquetodo.
dspues d eeso. explotaba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

otra cosa muy importante es la calibracion.. la maldita calibracion, ese circuito cn los 5 transistores, de proteccion contra corto y eso..

R16 creo q lo habre puesto en todos lo ptos posibles.
es muy dificil calibrarlo.
una forma es con la lampara en serie y la entrada cortocircuitada, con carga en la salida. tocar r16 asta que consuma el amplificador lo menos posible.
pero asi te volves loco y no queda..
lo mejor seria tener a mano un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio. asi seria perfecto pero no llego a tanto todavia

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
lo he echo hace un año. un amigo compro la placa impresa ya de plaquetodo, la empezo a arma,  y la dejo ahi.. un dia se la pedi  la termine y no funciono. la revise la revise. y encontre mushos errores. 
pero un solo dia, me anuvo 15 min, era cuando sonaba bajo por el par diferencial de la entrada.
funciono 15 min asta q descone un woofer de 12" de 150wrms. (que no era mio!)
y como me calente la deje ahi y nunka mas.

ahora la tengo que hacer de vuelta por que la placa de tanto soldar y desoldar se izo pelota.
pero no tenog un pcb como la gente lo hice varias veces pero no me gusta!

y ahora estoy como loco por que me arme un bafle con 2 de 15" driver tweeter . y no tengo amplificador .. 



loq ue necesito es un pcb o impreso que en realidad funcione.  asi la armo. y que alguien me aconseje de que problemas tuvo. asi me voy sercionando de los inconvenientes  q voy a tener.

desde ya muchas gracias amigos espero me puedan ayudar con algun pcb.

si lo consigo ya lo armo y les cuento


ha. cuando le lleve el esquema a un profesor me dijo q se le podian poner 2 tr de salida los 3055 ó mj 150150 en paralelo q le sacaba muchisima mas potencia. y me dibujo asi nomas un esquema para defasar la señal 180° y que con eso la duplicaba si no me equivoco. o la cuatriplicaba. el problema era la fuente solamente. cuando vuelva a la escuela sin dudas le voy a pedir que me lo diagrame y me ayude a armar algo bueno.. y oviamente se los posteo


amigoss!

gracias por estar aca.. 


los aprecio!


salu2


----------



## MRSOUND2006

Hola gente, éste amplificador lo arme hace 5 años, de los cuales se me quemó 2 veces por toquetearlo mucho !

Anda de primera... Las modificaciones fueron:

-Subir el voltaje de entrada 60 + 60 x 4 Amp (me quedo corto con los A.).
-Cambiarle los transistores por los MJL21194 u/o MJ15003 (andan excelentes, los probe a los 2).
-Estañar todas las pistas, para que puedan aguantar mas.
-Ponerle un buen sistema de refrigeración.
-Filtrar bien la fuente.


Anda excelente  miren la foto.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

La foto preciosa, pero ¿ y los datos del montaje ?. Con la foto no lo podemos montar en caso de que nos atraiga. Saludos.


----------



## MRSOUND2006

Hola juan.., solamente mi aporte es que yo lo hice, y me funciono perfecto!

Si tenes ganas de hacer un amplificador bueno te lo recomiendo!  y yo te guio si queres para armarlo.


----------



## 500rms

Muy útil ésta información, la verdad que te agradezco en grande, mi amplificador comprado en Plaquetodo venía con una parte que era de calibración (que en la pagina no te lo muestran) pero no venía con una explicación de porqué había que conectar una lampara de 100 W en serie , para cuando vuelva a armar mi amplificador y funcione te aviso... jeje!

Fogonazo, te hago una consulta, cuando calculas la corriente de los transistores de salida en reposo, mido la tension en las resistencias conectadas al emisor y calculo la misma, lo que me interesaba saber es a que le llamas una diferencia de tension apreciable ya que en mi medición los valores oscilan entre 12 y 18 mV y quisiera saber si debo cambiarlos o estan en el rango de lo aceptable.

Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

Digamos que SI pero NO aunque NO pero SI (Esta frace esclarecedora es mi preferida)

Esas diferencias de tension equivalen a corrientes de 25 a 38mA (Por transistor), la diferencia esta muy al limite de lo aceptable.  

Lo siguiente es aplicable al caso particular de: "500rms"
Puede provenir de diferencia de ganancia de transistores, oooooooo existe otra variable, que es saber si tus resistencias de 0,47 son exactamente iguales en valor.
Intenta medir las resistencias, no importa el valor, sino que sean iguales las 6

Saludos


----------



## 500rms

Buenas, mira, medi las 6 resistencias (supongo que la idea era medirlas si sacarlas de la placa, a eso iba el hecho de que no importa el valor?), bueno, las medi y dieron las 6 0,7 ohm, por lo tanto supongo que tengo que cambiar los transistores de potencia... 
La duda que tengo es si comprando transistores nuevos me aseguro que van a ser iguales, porque tengo entendido que esto es practicamente imposible, salvo que me digas que con esa diferencia de tension realmente hay algunos transistores quemados...

Desde ya gracias!

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

500rms dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, mira, medí las 6 resistencias (supongo que la idea era medirlas si sacarlas de la placa, a eso iba el hecho de que no importa el valor?),



Es correcto, no hacia falta sacarlas



> bueno, las medí y dieron las 6 0,7 ohm, por lo tanto supongo que tengo que cambiar los transistores de potencia...



0,7 esta muy lejos de 0,47 que deberían tener, mide una resistencia de (Por ejemplo 1 Ohms) y fijate cuanto dice el tester que tiene.



> La duda que tengo es si comprando transistores nuevos me aseguro que van a ser iguales, porque tengo entendido que esto es prácticamente imposible, salvo que me digas que con esa diferencia de tension realmente hay algunos transistores quemados...




Los transistores nuevos NO te garantizan NADA, solo que tendrás que gastar dinero.

Esto es como el poker, si tienes un par te tiras el lance de cambiar cartas y conseguir 3 iguales o un poker, puede que te salga bien o puede que no.


Saludos


----------



## gustavo moyano

Tengo armado el amplificador en stereo y funciona de maravilla, este es el PCB del amplificador.

esta el lado de los componentes.


----------



## lalex

che, yo tmb estaba armando el mismo amplificador,, fijate en el foro q ay un tema parecido q dice.. Esquema de amplificador de 130w... es el mismo..


mira ak tenes otros pcbs, y demas...


----------



## german_3055

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Bueno para seguir mejorando y haciendo completito este proyecto, aqui agrego un vumetro logaritmico de 10 LED.


poregunta.... alguien armo este amplificador? funciona? perdon, pero desconfio un poco de plaquetodo, porque compre un modulo una vez, y no anduvo.
gracias.


----------



## newnaf

anda expectacular.. oviamente no se puede pedir 130W pero suena muy bien.. en cuanto tenga tiempo saco las curvas y las publico.. 

te recomendaria si es de tu alcanza hacerte una fuente con toroide. pero si no podes comprate un buen transformador. no de esos chinos. la fuerza de todo amplificador es la fuente., y refrigera bien los transistores de salida. y no uses los 3055 ni mj15015 ai otros mj**** no me acuerdo bien cuales .. estan publicados en este post si no me equivoco. 

un abrazo


----------



## german_3055

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> anda expectacular.. oviamente no se puede pedir 130W pero suena muy bien.. en cuanto tenga tiempo saco las curvas y las publico..
> 
> te recomendaria si es de tu alcanza hacerte una fuente con toroide. pero si no podes comprate un buen transformador. no de esos chinos. la fuerza de todo amplificador es la fuente., y refrigera bien los transistores de salida. y no uses los 3055 ni mj15015 ai otros mj**** no me acuerdo bien cuales .. estan publicados en este post si no me equivoco.
> 
> un abrazo


son los MJL21194 u/o MJ15003 .... 
un abrazo.


----------



## lycans2005

La fuente de  la pc tiene como salida
3.3V a 28A
5.0V a 28A
12V  a 34A

Es posible complemetarle un circuito para regular esos 12V? e igualmente con el de 5V.

Tengo un duda:
- si  conecto cualquier circuito que me trabaje con baterias o un adaptador a la salida de 5 y 12 el circuito se quema o el   circuito solo toma los amperios que requiere para su funcionamiento? obvio idependientemente del voltaje.

- Es peligroso  la manipulacion de estos terminale?
gracias te antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS

lycans2005 dijo:
			
		

> La fuente de  la pc tiene como salida
> 3.3V a 28A
> 5.0V a 28A
> 12V  a 34A
> 
> Es posible complemetarle un circuito para regular esos 12V? e igualmente con el de 5V.
> 
> Tengo un duda:
> - si  conecto cualquier circuito que me trabaje con baterias o un adaptador a la salida de 5 y 12 el circuito se quema o el   circuito solo toma los amperios que requiere para su funcionamiento? obvio idependientemente del voltaje.
> 
> - Es peligroso  la manipulacion de estos terminale?
> gracias te antemano!


 
lycans2005 , las fuentes ATX son bastante elaboradas en cuanto a protecciones , por eso para modificarlas hay que "burlar" esos circuitos. Podrías empezar a leer el datasheet del TL494 que es el circuito de control.

No es peligroso manipular esos terminales mientras no le quites la tapa a la fuente ! ¿OK?

Si respetás el voltaje , cada aparato toma el amperaje que necesita , lo de los amperes , es lo máximo que la fuente podría llegar a entregar , solamente.

Saludos !


----------



## Chuyland

Miren, esta es la situación, francamente mis conocimientos en electrónica son limitadísimos (por no decir que no se nada ops: )

Anduve buscando en algunas tiendas y me surgieron varias dudas espero me puedan ayudar para encontrar posibles sustitutos o bien hacerme aclaraciones de los componentes que pongo abajo

R20=R21=0,22/0,27 ohms 4 W   solo tiene de 5W  

D3=D4=1N60/OA91    no supieron ni que eran (ni yo)

T1=T2=2A5401/2N5401     ¿son transistores?

C5=560 pF (Cerámico)       lo tenían, pero no era cerámico

¿Los disipadores para T11 y T12 son los "L" p/TO-220?  y luego le uno el ZD-27?
Luego ¿es ZD-27 o Dz27?

¿Los fusibles son americanos o europeos?

¿Cuál es el cable mallado?   ¿es como el coaxial para las teles?    

Les agradesco su atención


----------



## Cacho

Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> R20=R21=0,22/0,27 ohms 4 W   solo tiene de 5W


Funciona perfecto. Sólo podés tener problemas por el tamaño (es más grande)




			
				Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> D3=D4=1N60/OA91    no supieron ni que eran (ni yo)


Son diodos de Germanio. Podés usar unos Schottky chiquitos en reemplazo (tienen un umbral similar de alrededor de 0,3V)



			
				Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> T1=T2=2A5401/2N5401     ¿son transistores?


Sí. Calculo que podrás usar los MPSA92 en reemplazo ¡pero tené cuidado con la distribución de las patas!. No sé si será igual. De no serlo, doblalas hasta que calcen en el orden correcto.




			
				Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> C5=560 pF (Cerámico)       lo tenían, pero no era cerámico


No hay drama. Como lo cerámicos son más baratos se suelen usar esos cada vez que se puede (son de menores prestaciones que los otros). Comprá cualquiera que tengan, pero que no sea polarizado (aunque en esas capacidades no encontré nunca polarizados).




			
				Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> ¿Los disipadores para T11 y T12 son los "L" p/TO-220?  y luego le uno el ZD-27?
> Luego ¿es ZD-27 o Dz27?


Me da la impresión de que el PCB (el del primer post) está diseñado para cablear los transistores que van montados en el disipador directamente. No te olvides de aislarlos bien con micas y nipples de ser necesarios, y poneles grasa siliconada.
Los disipadores de Aluel (disipadores.com) empeizan todos con "ZD".



			
				Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> ¿Los fusibles son americanos o europeos?


Da lo mismo, mientras entren en el portafusibles y sean de la corriente adecuada.




			
				Chuyland dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es el cable mallado?   ¿es como el coaxial para las teles?


Algo por el estilo.
Es más bien así:






Saludos


----------



## Chuyland

Muchas gracias Cacho, me será de mucha ayuda

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada.


----------



## elforro

Hola yo tambien tengo una fuente de pc de 250W y quisiera transformarla en una fuente regulable de 0 a 12V. Soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria que alguno me guie un poco. Lei la datesheet del circuito de control pero mucho no entendi. Gracias, y espero ayuda!


----------



## nando17

hola... quiero felicitarlos por este aporte, esta rebueno

pero... tengo la misma duda que rodrigo


en los archivos comprimidos de la primera hoja que dice amplificador 130 w en el pdf que dan la lista de componentes hay hasta el capacitor 9 y en el esquema electrico son 10 capacitores, pero en el esquematico "diagrama" falta el numero 3 y tengo dudas de cuales son los verdaderos valores.

Yo pienso que el numero 3 seria el remplazo de el numero 10 pero en realidad no tengo idea

porfavor ayudenme y de antemano gracias.


----------



## pipa09

nando17 dijo:


> hola... quiero felicitarlos por este aporte, esta rebueno
> 
> pero... tengo la misma duda que rodrigo
> 
> 
> en los archivos comprimidos de la primera hoja que dice amplificador 130 w en el pdf que dan la lista de componentes hay hasta el capacitor 9 y en el esquema electrico son 10 capacitores, pero en el esquematico "diagrama" falta el numero 3 y tengo dudas de cuales son los verdaderos valores.
> 
> Yo pienso que el numero 3 seria el remplazo de el numero 10 pero en realidad no tengo idea
> 
> porfavor ayudenme y de antemano gracias.


 

Compañero Nando17, te paso otro diseño de pcb completito, es el mismo circuito posteado en los primeros mjs, Este esta mucho mas que probado, si lo armas bien, sale funcionando de una, asi de simple, llevo armados mas de 25 placas de esas y es realmente sencillo, sin ajustes ni nada. cualquier duda consulta.

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## willian32

hola quisiera preguntarte sobre el esquema que posteaste tengo unas curiosidades primero agradecerte por el esquema.

bien pue los TIP32c yevan disipador y si es asi de que tamaño.

donde dice BCE me imagino que son donde van los transistores de potencia bien pues me gustaria que me dijieras de que numeracion son (eje, 2n5452 o tdaxxxx) por que en el esquema original solo sale cierto trancistor que no creo que sea ese.


----------



## KarLos!

willian32 dijo:


> hola quisiera preguntarte sobre el esquema que posteaste tengo unas curiosidades primero agradecerte por el esquema.
> 
> bien pue los TIP32c yevan disipador y si es asi de que tamaño.
> 
> donde dice BCE me imagino que son donde van los transistores de potencia bien pues me gustaria que me dijieras de que numeracion son (eje, 2n5452 o tdaxxxx) por que en el esquema original solo sale cierto trancistor que no creo que sea ese.



si te refiereas al que esta es la pag 2 mejor ve a este post Esquema de amplificador 130W ya que esta mejor detallado, y si tienes dudas es el lugar correcto para hacer preguntas

Saludos!


----------



## INSERT64

Para modificar el voltaje de 0 A 12v de salida de la fuente tengo pensado implementar el circuito que adjunto abajo, tomando en cuenta que la fuente ya me entrega Vcd solo conectaria el cable amarillo a la entrada del fucible obiamente mandaria el cable negro de mi fuante a tierra del circuito, este circuito lleva un TIP 36 por cada 5 A de consumo, ¿¿¿...quisiera saber si esta forma de regulacion es posible, ya que este circuito esta pensado para utilizar un transformador normal con su face de rectificacion y no una fuente conmutada...????


----------



## einsten

Sobre todo lo que leído éste es el amplificador que andaba buscando ....pero tengo un problema con mí pc es que se le a metido un virus y no puede descargar archivos. Así si alguien tiene el diagrama, podría ponerlo como imagen, pero no en archivos, le agradecería por su ayuda


----------



## pandacba

El esquema esta en el foro, y no una sola vez, busca amplifcador RCA 130W, mira aqui

Utilza el buscador, busca en google, y encontrara más


----------



## fakans

Buenas gente, yo tengo la placa de plaquetodo, la 77, compre el kit hace como 5 años, lo arme y nunca me anduvo, no se cuantas veces lo he revisado, yo y otras personas y no lo hemos podido hacer andar, lo que siempre pasaba es que la R27 se prende fuego. ¿Alguna sugerencia? encontre el post ayer, estuve revisando los transistores y creo q estan bien, como dice la serigrafia, 2n5401 y los bc557 y bc547.

Me da bronca que no anduvo a la primera, ya que lo arme con cuidado. Encima en su momento les mande un monton de mails a los de plaquetodo y no me respondieron nada ¬¬


----------



## pandacba

Seguro el problema esta en vos porque ese circuito bien armado funciona y perfecto, es que estan hartos de gente que no logra ver los errores que comete, es super cencillo pero por gente como tu discontinuo un montón de plaquetas cuyos circuitos no tienen ningún error.

De esas ya perdi la cuenta cuantas arme, es el mejor circuito de 100W comercializado bajo esa forma, fue presentado al público por Fapesa con una versión de 50W actualmente Modul Technics tiene una de 180 basado en el mismo circuito.

Si se te quema la R27 es porque tenes algo muy mal en el circuito,  y si te quema es porque tenes varios semiconductores en corto.



Echarle la culpa a plaqueto, es un facilismo de tu parte y de todos los que hacen lo mismo, por empezar el circuito no es de ello, 

Intentare desburrar un poco,

Hace más de 30 años RCA(Radio Coroporation of America) lanzo al mercado unas placas con las que se podian armar con una misma una serie de equipos, por un lado una que era de fuente simple y simetria complementaria y otra con fuerte partida y simetria cuasi complementari, con esta úliima podian ensamblarse amplificadores de 12,25,40 y 70W respectivamente, con el cambio de algunos componentes, valores de resistencias algunos transisotres y el valor de la fuente, lo mismo hicieron firmas como Fapesa/Philips, Texas Argentina, Siemens, Motorola, Fairchild y otras el circuito de la RCA fue todo un suceso tanto en América como en Europa, Razon por la cual Elcom(Philips) tomo el diseño original y lo modifico lograno aún mejor calidad que el original, aqui en argentina se presento de la mano de Fapesa y Laci hizolos primeros pcb y se presento como un circuito de alta calidad, lo cual es asi, posteriormente se desarrollo la versión de 100W que es la que Plaquetodo lanzo bajo la sigla 100-77 y luego 76, solo los pcb  son diferentes pero el esquma es exactamente el mismo.

Biien, como te dije si tenes esa R quemada desarma, saca todos los semiconductores uno por uno, y ahora pregunto sabes como se mide un transistor para saber si esta bueno o si esta malo?

Cuando se pone en marcha este ningún equipo se hace con el parlante puesto ni con con señal en la entrada.

El procedimieno es asi, se pone en corto la entrada y sin parlante, se ponen todos los preset en su punto medio y se mide entre la salida de este y masa, debe estar lo más cerca posible de 0V, algunos mV no son problema pero si da un V o más hay algo que esta mal, por ejemplo si los transisotres del par diferencial 2N5401 no estan apareados, aparece tensión en la linea de parlantes. 

Cuando la medida en el punto medio esta ok se apaga y se pone el tester para medir corriene  levantando el lado positivo que alimenta la placa se gira lentamente el preset para lograr obtener la corriene de reposo estipulada en las hojas

Si la R27 se quema o T10 esta en corto o el conjunto R14,15 y 16 esta abierto o TR4 esta puesto al reves o esta abierto, pero si eso sucede tambien se daña T11 lo que hace suponer que esta abierto o que esta mal cableado y por eso solo la 27 se ve sometida a soportar una corriente varias veces mayor a la que cirucla cuano el amplificador entrega su máxima potencia.

Dado el sintoma confirma que algo no esta bien armado o que algunos transistores y o resistencias sufrieron daño.


Realiza las pruebas sobre los transistores, si no sabes como se miden consulta, y deja de señalar a plaquetodo con el indice y fijate que al menos 3 dedos te apuntan a ti.


----------



## fakans

Hola pandacba, gracias por la respuesta, yo no estoy contra plaquetodo, es mas mis primeros circuitos fueron de un libro de plaquetodo que mi viejo me presto y al que he utilizado muchas veces. Lo que no me gusto, es que habiendolo armado con todo el cuidado posible, cuando no me anduvo y les pregunte por algo de informacion (porq el manual dice por ej: ver notas, y no hay ninguna nota) no me respondieron nunca.
Lo he revisado yo, y otra gente que sabe y no hemos logrado nada. Pero por una ultima vez, te voy a hacer caso, y voy a revisar y cambiar componentes a ver si esta vez sale funcionando.

Solo queria aclarar que no estoy contra nadie, solo contaba mi experiencia. Saludos y gracias


----------



## pandacba

Dentro del vasto campo de la electrónica, el encontrar fallas es una habilidad que no todos desarrollan y lo que para unos es obvio para otros no.

Si te comento que esa placa funciona, porque no solo la he armado yo, ha sido armada por muchísimas personas y no una vez, si no en grandes cantidades, debes entender que si no fuera una placa que de buenos resultados, porque una gran cantidad de personas la eligio para armar una gran cantidad de amplificadores? es obvio porque le ha dado excelentes resultados

y si por otro lado encuentro individuos o un pequeño grupo que no puede hacerla funcionar, o no puede encontrar la falla, la conclusón es simple y concluyente, fue mal armada, los que la vieron no fueron capaces de encontrar la falla.

Para armar, no se necesita gran conocimiento, para reparar si y también mucha experiencia en reparación.

Como esta placa la conosco bien, no solo por haberla armado, si no por también haberlas reparado te puedo ayudar

Te di algunas indicaciones de cual pueden ser las causas por las que se qumo la resistencia y te realice algunas preguntas, por favor contestalas asi veo como guiarte para ponerla en marcha.

Si te fuera posible pon una foto del conjunto armado placa más transistores de salida y contesta las pregunta que te formule.

He ayudado a muchos en este foro a reparar equipos que creian que no servian más y hoy lo disfrutan

Espero tus respuestas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema esta en el foro, y no una sola vez, busca amplifcador RCA 130W, mira aqui
> 
> Utilza el buscador, busca en google, y encontrara más



*panda* gracias por los RCA


----------



## djdrako

pipa09 dijo:


> Compañero Nando17, te paso otro diseño de pcb completito, es el mismo circuito posteado en los primeros mjs, Este esta mucho mas que probado, si lo armas bien, sale funcionando de una, asi de simple, llevo armados mas de 25 placas de esas y es realmente sencillo, sin ajustes ni nada. cualquier duda consulta.
> 
> Saludos, Juan Manuel



ta super bueno el pisto grama.. lo unico que falto las medicas del pcb


----------



## andyt

compa pipa09 soy nuevo en esto de la electronica ... he buscado un amplificador que me funcione por que os que encontrado nada de nada..... 
sera que me puedes colaborar con el que estas posteando anterior mente? .... y si pudieras hacer la explicacion mas detallada ya sabes materiales como se conecta .. entre otras
te lo agradeceria

saludos!!!


----------



## pipa09

djdrako dijo:


> ta super bueno el pisto grama.. lo unico que falto las medicas del pcb



Gracias, y las medidas del PCB son 100mm x 80mm.





andyt dijo:


> compa pipa09 soy nuevo en esto de la electronica ... he buscado un amplificador que me funcione por que os que encontrado nada de nada.....
> sera que me puedes colaborar con el que estas posteando anterior mente? .... y si pudieras hacer la explicacion mas detallada ya sabes materiales como se conecta .. entre otras
> te lo agradeceria
> 
> saludos!!!


Antes q nada, no solamente te refieras a mi al pedir o solicitar una ayuda, sino que la hayas en general, ya que cualquiera de todos los inegrantes del foro pueden hacerlo. Y con respecto a tu consulta, en el PDF estan los componentes del circuito, las conexiones son muy simples, intenta mirando el diagrama, si se te generan mas dudas nos consultas, sin ningun problema.


----------



## andyt

que pena hacer este tipo de preguntas.. pero ....
en el impreso dice b,c , e .. a que se refiere?
la tierra es comun para las 2 fuentes?
el parlante tienes solo un pin?
para el funcionamiento no se nesecita mas ctos?

gracias por la atencion


----------



## Fogonazo

*B: B*ase
*C: C*olector
*E: E*misor



andyt dijo:


> .....la tierra es comun para las 2 fuentes?...


¿ De que esquema estas hablando ?


andyt dijo:


> ......para el funcionamiento no se nesecita mas ctos?......


Una placa amplificadora emplea (Habitualmente)

1 Entrada de audio
2 Contactos de alimentación, si es fuente bipolar o 1 si es fuente simple
1 Contacto de salida (Parlante)
1 Contacto de tierra

Tierra de audio se hace a través de la fuente de alimentación

Ver el archivo adjunto 37693​


----------



## pipa09

andyt dijo:


> que pena hacer este tipo de preguntas.. pero ....
> en el impreso dice b,c , e .. a que se refiere?
> la tierra es comun para las 2 fuentes?
> el parlante tienes solo un pin?
> para el funcionamiento no se nesecita mas ctos?
> 
> gracias por la atencion



Ya el compañero Fogo me salvo de explicarte, ja,


----------

